# Which Club Hits The Ball Further, Fairway Wood or a Hybrid?



## Subaru41 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello,

I am fairly new to golf and have a question about distance on certain clubs. I just bought some new clubs and confused on the distance which these clubs can hit. 

I have the following clubs.

Adams Redline RPM fairway woods.

#3 15 degree reg flex
#5 19 degree reg flex

Adams I-wood Idea hybrid Irons.

#3 17 degree reg flex
#4 21 degree reg flex

Which club will hit further, the #5 wood 19 degree or a #3 I-wood hybrid 17 degree?

The #5 fairway wood has a longer shaft. But can someone tell me about the distance an average golfer wood hit with these 4 clubs.

Thanks


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

For me, the order of distance would go, 

3 wood (approximately 270 yards)
3 iron / 5 wood (approximately 230 - 250 yards)
4 iron (approximately 230 yards)

Everyone hits the ball differently so there really is no average distance.

Best thing would be to go to a range where they have yardage markers and learn your distances with your clubs, then when you get on the course and you know you are 150 yards out - you will know what club to use.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I can hit my 3 wood farther, but I hit my 1H more consistantly. In the long run, the 14 degree hybrid is the better club for me to carry.


----------

